# Down the Block



## Clark (Mar 2, 2011)

Just birds. Don't want to waste anybody's time. 


We live next to a saltwater creek(tidal). The other side is undeveloped, and is home to a variety of birds. Thought I would share. 

Belted Kingfisher (Megaceryle alcyon) male 






 

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## nikv (Mar 2, 2011)

Wonderful photographs! I particularly love the third one with the droplets of water. Very nice!


----------



## fbrem (Mar 2, 2011)

those are some awesome action shots, kingfishers are so cool. I used to love to watch them ravage _Agaylchnis_, _Cruziohyla_, and _Hylomantis_ tadpoles in the panamanian jungle when I was doing research there


----------



## Shiva (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pics Clark. Sharp and crisp on the post and lovely background. Oh! And the bird is nice too.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful birds and a bunch of great pictures!


----------



## koshki (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, don't apologize to me, I love those photos!! 

What did you shoot these with?


----------



## Hera (Mar 2, 2011)

First time I've ever seen a kingfisher. Thanks, that was great.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wonderful shots. :clap: Show us more!

I would_ so _buy a book of your bird photos. Let us know when you publish one.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2011)

nice! looks like it was having fun


----------



## Marc (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice shots I wish I will have the gear and surroundings one day to take such wonderfull shots.


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

Joanne- if I ever publish a book, yours is free. 

Katherine- I'm gonna show you a new trick. It will be our little secret.

Grab your mouse  , move cursor over one of the photos.
Left click once- a new page with imageshack opens up.
Right side of page, bottom choice says "IMAGE DETAILS" 
Click it, and it opens up the exif. data.
The lens I am presently using is the subject of this thread-
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17650

For the photos loaded with Flickr, almost same steps.
Click photo. Opens Flickr page. Click "ACTIONS", Click "exif. data"


Katherine- Ever grow Ramapo tomato? For the amount of sales pitch, I thought they were the least vigorous plants so far.


----------



## nikv (Mar 3, 2011)

^ ^
That is so cool, Clark! I need to get a new camera. :wink:


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Nik!

I have been waiting for the T2i to come down in price. Pre November it was $800.
$650 today.
$600 is my pricepoint. Maybe 2-3wks.

If I remember correctly, the XT we have now was over $750.

Goal- most affordable path to 18megapixels.

Your state has so much to see, great place for photo opportunities.


----------



## Dido (Mar 3, 2011)

nice pict, great done love that one.


----------



## koshki (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, Clark! I figured you must be using some big honker of a zoom lens!

I just recently upgraded to a zoom about the size of your "noisy cricket" (MIB fan??) to try to catch some backyard wildlife shots. Mostly I use my 100mm macro for taking shots of the 'chids. 

I'm quite the beginner when it comes to photography. DH bought me a surprise DSLR for Christmas 2009 and saved me from agonizing over what to buy. I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 3, 2011)

Any action in the creeks yet? Striped bass season starts next month! (In less than 2 weeks for the Hudson river...)


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Eric.

There are eight marinas within the 5 miles that I snoop around. It doesn't look like it. Nobody has put boats in, and the party boat that docks here has not returned.Your the second person to ask today. Have not seen anybody in the parking lot of the bait shop either(it is on big highway, they have bills).

No ospreys yet. Nobody fishing Sandy Hook on Sunday.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Shot #3 -- :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

Clark said:


> Hello Eric.
> 
> There are eight marinas within the 5 miles that I snoop around. It doesn't look like it. Nobody has put boats in, and the party boat that docks here has not returned.Your the second person to ask today. Have not seen anybody in the parking lot of the bait shop either(it is on big highway, they have bills).
> 
> No ospreys yet. Nobody fishing Sandy Hook on Sunday.


If you guys go on a big boat count me in please!


----------



## Clark (Mar 4, 2011)

We charter 32ft.
We go on weekday.
Boat is docked on Cheesequake Creek.
Train station- no problem, or carpool from my home.
Stripers on fresh clam.

Still interested? I'll call for rate and dates.
Last year's trip was a bust, due to diesel engine blowup two days before our trip.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool pics, thanks!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2011)

Clark said:


> Still interested? I'll call for rate and dates.
> Last year's trip was a bust, due to diesel engine blowup two days before our trip.



The boat just has to be big enough so the waves dont make me heave!


----------



## Ray (Mar 9, 2011)

Clark, those are some impressive photos.


----------

